# Logformat für Apache ändern



## server (17. September 2006)

Hallo,

In der http.conf des Apache Webservers wird ja auch das Format festgelegt, in dem in die Logdatei acess.log geschrieben wird.

Ich habe gelesen (in einem schlauen Buch) dass man dort auch mittels !% einstellen kann, dass z.b. localhost nicht in das logfile geschrieben wird. Bei localhost habe ich das auch geschafft, aber die meisten Zugriffe werden bei mir mit der IP vom localhost, also 127.0.0.1 angezeigt, und die würde ich auch gerne nicht mitloggen.

Die Zeile in der http.con schaut momentan so aus:

LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\"" combined 

Und ich würde gerne die IP 127.0.0.1 nicht mitloggen. Wie geht das? 

Danke,
server


----------



## Flex (17. September 2006)

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/logs.html



> 127.0.0.1 (%h)
> This is the IP address of the client (remote host) which made the request to the server. If HostnameLookups is set to On, then the server will try to determine the hostname and log it in place of the IP address. However, this configuration is not recommended since it can significantly slow the server. Instead, it is best to use a log post-processor such as logresolve to determine the hostnames. The IP address reported here is not necessarily the address of the machine at which the user is sitting. If a proxy server exists between the user and the server, this address will be the address of the proxy, rather than the originating machine.


----------



## server (20. September 2006)

Wirklich weiter bringt mich diese Website leider auch nicht.....


----------



## IQ100 (23. September 2010)

Mal ehrlich ... das ist doch keine antwort?! Wir haben alle schon http://www.google.de und http://www.apache.org kennengelernt und wenden uns hier an schlaue Leute die uns eine Antwort geben können und nicht an ****s die so sinnlose Posts verfassen  und nebenbei hättest du für diejenigen die kein Englisch können ja mal grob auf deutsch interpretieren können ...

PS: Bin auch auf der suche nach einer Lösung dieses Problems ... habe wie bereits erwähnt schon google beauftragt, finde jedoch nur massig einträge wie man das loggen einschaltet ('keine', 'nichts' und 'aus' interpretiert google bei mir irgendwie falsch *lol*)

[EDIT]Achja ... deinen link bin ich auch schon gefolgt, aber mir hat das ebenso wenig gebracht wie dem user 'server' - verstehe ich leider nicht richtig[/EDIT]


----------



## IQ100 (17. März 2011)

Habe die Lösung gefunden und hoffe das hilft dir ;-) ... is ja schon ein weilchen her 

    SetEnvIf Remote_Addr "127\.0\.0\.1" nolog
    LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\"" combined
    CustomLog "ordner/datei.log" combined env=!nolog

Zur Erklärung:
Mit SetEnvIf setzt du die Variable nolog wenn die RemoteAdresse 127.0.0.1 ist und in der dritten Zeile besagt env=!nolog das gelogt werden soll wenn nolog leer ist. Davor kommt der Pfad zur Log-Datei (Standardmäßig ist die 2. und 3. Zeile bereits vorhanden und du musst nur die erste Zeile einfügen und die dritte am Ende bearbeiten!)


----------

